#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Braliant Tutorial sheet for Gate Preparation full notes pdf downloads

## lovey.mahi

I want to take a braliant tutorial sheet for gate preparation
so please up load the this sheet





  Similar Threads: GATE preparation book for civil engineering full pdf download VLSI Tutorial - Full Detailed Ebook, Presentation & Lecture Notes GK Publication books for gate preparation pdf free downloads Labview tutorial manual full notes ebook free download pdf GATE PSUs full notes pdf downloads

----------


## kanandh1983

Hi,

I need GATE material for Analog Electronics in the stream of ECE. Can anyone post that material.

Regards,
Anandhan K

----------


## yatiraj

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## kanandh1983

Hi,

I can't download this brilliant tutorial sheet. can anyone send this to mail id (kanandh1983[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com) .

Regards,
Anandhan K

----------


## map143

where is the pdf ???

----------


## edwinvakkachan

where is the pdf. can anyone send this to mail id (edwinvakkachan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com)

----------


## asutoshnayak

As I am preparing for GATE , so I urgently need Braliant Tutorial sheet for GATE. So please help me to get this....

----------


## aparna ravi

hi can u pl send me full notes and books for eee.. gate books..(2093aparnaravi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com) i need theory book for gate preparation one best book which includes all concepts
...

----------


## richa chauhan

plz send me pdf at ankita.singh9210[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Alina gill

hi,
   This is for Analog Electronics. May be this will help u  :):

----------


## himanish dasgupta

where are the notes? plz post it

----------


## poojakhatri

I can not  download this brilliant tutorial sheet. can anyone send this to mail id preetshah44[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------

